# MY GODZILLA R34 GTR



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Godzilla refers to the R32, but very nice car there.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

cool car, i like the raised rear wing, not too sure about the engine bay's colour scheme though.

imo you should change the front and side indicators to clear or smoked, then it will be complete.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice 34 overall. Engine bay a bit too festive for my taste. Polished engine covers would set it off. Got a special place in my heart for the wheels..:thumbsup:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Cool colour on the wheels to the silver car! As said above, not too found of the colourmix of the engine bay but the turbo looks serious. 

Do you have any pic of the underside of the bonnet?

/P


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

*Engine Covers*

Hi everyone, also i didn't like the engine colors my engineer done it. Does any one know Where can i find the complete crome covers for my engine ?


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

*List Of My Modification's*

*2.8 HKS STEP 3 STROKER KIT*
*HKS OIL PUMP*
*HKS DRAG HEAD GASKET KIT*
*HKS CYLINDER HEAD BOLT SET*
*TOMEI CAMS + PULLEYS*
*TOMEI VALVE SPRING TYPE B + RETAINERS*
*TOMEI VALVE LIFTER SET*
*GREDDY STRONG TIMING BELT*
*GREDDY UP-GRADE OIL PAN KIT*
*GREDDY CRANK CAP BOLT SET*
*GREDDY CAM CAP BOLT SET*
*TOMEI VALVE GUIDES SET*
*F1 BEARING SET*
*ENDLESS SURGE TANK*
*VH45 THROTTLE BODY*
*N1 RACE WATER PUMP + GASKET SET*
*N1 ENGINE BLOCK*
*GREDDY T88 38GK TURBO KIT*
*GREDDY SPL INTERCOOLER KIT*
*RB26DETT VALVES SET*
*RB26DETT VALVES SHIMS SET*
*GREDDY TYPE C BLOW OFF VALVE*
*SARD 1000cc INJECTORS*
*SARD SPL REGULATOR*
*GREDDY FUEL RAIL*
*AEROQUIP HOSES KIT*
*HKS CRANK PULLEY KIT*
*HKS KANSAI-TOWER BAR*
*GREDDY 200MM FILTERS*
*GREDDY PULLEY SET*
*GREDDY PULLEY COVER*
*POWER-NEO*
*POWER-NEO WATERLINE*
*HEAD WORK PORTING POLISHING*
*HKS 102mm Racing Muffler*
*TOP SECRET CARBON BOONET*
*REAR SPOILER EXTENSIONS*
*NISMO FRONT BUMPER*
*NISMO REAR BUMPER EXTENSIONS*
*NISMO SIDE SKIRTS JUST (ON ORDERD)*
*HKS ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSIONS*
*NISMO SOMOKED INDICATORS*
*HKS V PRO ECU VERSION 3.2*
*APEXI TURBO GAUGE*
*APEXI LIMITED EDITION TURBO TIMER*
*BLITZ BOOST CONTROLLER*
*MDF UP GRADE
TEIN BOONET DUMPERS
GREDDY OIL CATCH TANK
GREDDY RADIATOR BRATHER KIT
FWIN ALIMINUM RADIATOR 
GREDDY RADIATOR HOSE KIT
DO-LUCK POWER ASSIT BAR
CUSCO ROLL BARS (ON ORDER)
NISMO REAR LIGHTS (ON ORDER)
NISMO - CARBON PILLAR GARNISH 
HPI ENGINE DAPMER (ON ORDER)
ARC TITANIUM RADIATOR PLATE
AP RACING BRAKE KIT (ON ORDER)
ATS TRIPLE PLATE CLUTCH but no good any more OS GIKEN QUAD PLATE (ON ORDER 

This parts are all that i remember maybe there i some more not on the list *


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/5188/10022007062tw9.jpg

Picture with the smoked indactors.


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

*Here is some pictures my car in Japan *


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

GODZILLA_GTR said:


> Hi everyone, also i didn't like the engine colors my engineer done it. Does any one know Where can i find the complete crome covers for my engine ?


Hi ya there mate best place for chrome covers are R.K Tuning

The car looks fab:smokin: :squintdan


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

*Old pictures with other rims Work Misters*


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah this R34 is nice. Nice and simple.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*tis poutans*

nice mate ,the pics remind me off me and my car in thessaloniki .cops and people allover the place .bravo


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice car, but you should've kept those Work rims


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> Nice car, but you should've kept those Work rims


Maybe he still has em?


----------



## savagecars (Dec 25, 2006)

Your car is good! Very clean GT-R. However, I think there must be Nismo side skirt on your GT-R, musn't there?


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> Nice car, but you should've kept those Work rims


x2.......


----------

